# JUST JOINED



## shell (Jul 9, 2008)

hi everyone ive just joined 

and for a change i read the rules of joining a fourum insted of just clicking "yes" the whole time

so ive decided to write a quick intro
so here it is

im 20 (just)
im in full time employment 
and imconsidering buying my own horse

yes i know it was very short


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

welcome to the forum! i'm 20 too. Happy posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. You might look into even leasing a horse to get an idea whether you want to buy one.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum. 
Have fun posting!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.


----------

